# Official Tough Enough Discussion Thread 5/23



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The only show worth watching in WWE right now.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

TE > RAW


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Cant wait to see The Rock tonight, hopefully AJ is out, the guy has just drifted by so far


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

WWE is hyping the shit out of this show tonight, RT about 100 people on twitter talking about the rock going to be appearing.

Didn't do that with John Cena or anyone else.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

only staying up till 2a.m to watch tough enough tonight...can't be bothered with raw after-wards.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

daryl74 said:


> only staying up till 2a.m to watch tough enough tonight...can't be bothered with raw after-wards.


Same. Didn't bother watching the PPV last night either. Was it any good?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the Orton/Christian match was really good, but other than that is was a Smackdown disguised as a PPV, especially the poor I Quit match booking

The previews of this look good, hopefully the Rock is not on for only 5-10 minutes like the other guest hosts


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Game on!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish people would stop pretending Christina has potential.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

blame it on AJ....


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder if Rock is gonna get 30 min of air time like he does on raw lol


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I wish people would stop pretending Christina has potential.


This...just because you are the sister of a Diva on the roster does not make you a wrestling prospect.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

AJ wants to get in her pants


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Hajduk1911 said:


> blame it on AJ....


well AJ just admitted himself that it was his fault, what does that tell you


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

illspirit said:


> Same. Didn't bother watching the PPV last night either. Was it any good?


not really. orton/christian was good though.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Charisma. It's Luke time, motherfuckers.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

AJ has a minging physique


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Charisma. It's Luke time, motherfuckers.


Right dere.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good thing Morrison isn't on this episode.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bell DeMott = charisma


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh come on already. Out of all the people that have gotten injured on the show, Christina is the lucky one with a "minor sprain"? Ugh.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ugh... I wish Christina would just leave, honestly. She has no place there. Only woman that deserved to be there was Ivelisse, and Christina injured her.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Did they just scissor each other???

:lmao


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

what kinda line is that, "piss in my cheerios"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow that was sloppy


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

In all fairness to Bill, I hate it when people piss in my cheerios too.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Bill actually really likes when people piss in his cheerios.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Andy and Luke looked like the real deal.

:lmao Bill's group hug


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh man the Rock should be good lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

If the Rock cut a promo in front of me like that, I'd be marking the fuck out!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL, was he corpsing?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Every week AJ messes up the order :|


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

hah can't wait for the rock!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> LOL, was he corpsing?


SEND FOR THE MAN


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WC said:


> Good thing Morrison isn't on this episode.


:lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Frozen Inferno said:


> LOL, was he corpsing?


Uh-Oh...


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

really??? Every superstar??


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

James Roday hahaha, cheap plug for the show


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

every single member of the roster eh?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao Luke is the best.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The entire bus no-selling Luke :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

AJ makes me sleepy.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh this is sore to watch. >.<


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

oh my!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ripping on DeMott lol


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

heyoo!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

maybe luke should be called tumble-weed?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Pretty bird.. pretty bird..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

To my right, we have, erm, we have buildings.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Fucking hell...McDonalds. FFS


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

wow, I could do better fs!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow they are all failing at this lol


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't like AJ, but it kind of amazes me that AJ's taken the blame from the trainers for Christina's botch. No one blamed Christina when she injured Ivelisse.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Loving Christina


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jeremiah's ready to be chrismatic apparently.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jeremiah is awesome :lmao


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

i'm officially pulling for MMA to win this.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

"once you get past the smile, theres a lot of dead air" - Bill DeMott

Well, duh. Shes a ditsy airhead. Just say it Bill.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Surprised that Andy did so bad.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good thing that didn't last long, hopefully they give Rock some time


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't wait for the Rock


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Those guy's get to wrestle the Rock? Lucky bastards.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Alicia Fox's sister is dumb as fuck.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

THE ROCK!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Austin :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Luke gay for the Rock


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh no AJ


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Finally got to see her without that big retarded smile on her face.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

poor christina


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Rocky's sweatin' like a pig


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I bet Luke pitched a tent wrestling the rock


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Luke gay for the Rock


I think we're all kinda gay for The Rock


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Christina needs to be Rock Bottomed... not just for our sake, but her own as well.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Stone Cold in a semi-shoot against the Rock.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Having to cut a promo in front of The Rock. What could be more nerve-wracking?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

HullKogan said:


> I think we're all kinda gay for The Rock


QFT.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

he's quite good


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

horrible ;lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is awesome.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daddy Riggs!


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Man, cutting a promo in front of the Rock, I'd be shitting my pants


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

They get to work with the FUCKING ROCK...a dream come true.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Ugh, who needs charisma? jk


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Luke is fucking awesome. He wins.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

you see, I see, you see


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Arrive Looking Like Orton
Cut Better Promos
Leave


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Luke wins


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone else notice Austin, Rock, and Trish are all standing next to each other? Someone needs to make a gif of that.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

nm


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

why is she smiling lol...go heel on him


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Christina is lucky she's the last girl, because that sucked.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Lukes repeating too many words. Wow, that was dark.

Jeremiahs was pretty good IMO.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God she's lame.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow better promo cutters than cena


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Strike said:


> Arrive Looking Like Orton
> Cut Better Promos
> Leave


THIS.

Christina will get another pass, but holy god she is terrible. Hurting Ivelisse was the smartest thing she ever did in this competition, it kept her around forever.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Was AJ's promo that dull that they couldn't show it?!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Does anyone else notice Austin, Rock, and Trish are all standing next to each other? Someone needs to make a gif of that.


Yeah, I don't think we really realize the epicness of this.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Christina needs to bring it


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

She was nervous as fuck..poor kid. That's pressure..Austin and Rock right in front of you like that...I think that would be a hard situation.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

I was dreading that, wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, her words weren't bad but she had passion, it was so dull


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

luke is fucking awesome.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeremiah's twinkie joke has me chuckle. But Luke sounded like a serious contender with that promo.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Christina's wasn't that bad when you compare it to other divas in all reality, though still it wasn't good lol

they make us wait for AJ?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Luke's promo was terrible. Surprised he didn't start talking about serotonin and the sun.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it would help if all of them moved around the ring more or at least moved their hands while they talked, almost every big superstar does it lol, it's boring to just stand there and talk.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

They all sounded kind of bad but Luke's at least had MORE direction and a point...I guess.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Where's Booker? I haven't seen him anywhere dea!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lol andy


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Blowing raspberries in the ring is a formula for success.

Andy's rambling monotone.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Eh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vinny!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Andy did well, but Rock was right


Nobody is showing strong emotions, they're just being too relaxed


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Bring on the Red Bull & coffee.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

these guys should be ripping Bill....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

They're just now figuring out that these kids don't have much charisma?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, look at Vinny.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is pretty damn good.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*AJ's fucking bringing it?*

Nobody saw this coming.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This is a WILD sight..to see Austin and Rock critique promos together...this is a iconic moment..bigger than ANYTHING this year in many ways. LMAO.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AJ just owned everyone else....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AJ doing pretty good


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lolololololololol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

WOW. Damn good promo by AJ.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow AJ did well...


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Well damn it all...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who knew Vinny had it?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Tumbleweed FTW!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i stand corrected


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Dam AJ


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*CHARISMA.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AJ's promo was better than this.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL. Bill smiling and shocked.

Shocker of the episode, AJ does decent on the mic.

Again, why the hell is miss prissy still there?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Lots of corpsing going on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vinny is one ugly motherfucker, though. :lmao


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Tumbleweed did awesome in the skills challenge


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> *CHARISMA.*


LMFAO.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

what the fuck 

that was beautiful

im speechless at aj's promo


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

AJ's promo was good, but I couldn't take it seriously coming from his bitch ass.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well Done AJ, he proved us all wrong


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> THIS.
> 
> Christina will get another pass, but holy god she is terrible. Hurting Ivelisse was the smartest thing she ever did in this competition, it kept her around forever.


Oh God. Yes Christina sucks, but Ivelisse was no better. Christ on a bike.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

scrilla said:


> AJ's promo was good, but I couldn't take it seriously coming from his bitch ass.


same here, I just can't stand him, so full of shit


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

AJ fucking surprised. He's got it on the mic thats for sure.

and lol @ calling him a bitch ass...he'd bitch you out in 10 seconds for sure


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

just wish skid-marks could have had a go in that challenge ..imagine what he'd say to bill lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock didn't cut a promo on Andy


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

"She has no business talking to people" LOL


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

:lmao Bill!

"She has no business talking to people."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
Sprained tongue.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Luke is the only choice for winning this, with Martin out. Nobody else qualifies.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The last 15 minutes of this show are always the best


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

can't wait to see The 100% best Rock


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Bill "skidmarks is awful he needs to go!" 

Stone cold "umm we eliminated him ages ago bill..."


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i really think andy looks more like a superstar than luke. He could make a great monster, big man.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Christina needs to go, but they will keep her around


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

bye bye andy me thinks


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

He really thinks so? :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

that was so gay


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Bromance continues!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy should be eliminated just for saying such fucking nonsense.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Andy's officially off the reservation. Luke and Jeremiah are worse than him and Christina apparently.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ohhh shit andy's gonna give it to austin lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So a dude is officially winning TE. Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Andy should be eliminated just for saying such fucking nonsense.


lol christina is bad and she is ugly


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

VRsick said:


> i really think andy looks more like a superstar than luke. He could make a great monster, big man.


I agree. Luke's good, but I really think Andy could be amazing.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

I hope Andy just starts cursing out Stone Cold and cuts an awesome promo or something. He definitely has more to offer than AJ or Christina


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

luke and jeremiah = the next billy and chuck


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i'm hoping austin rips them a new one, its the only reason i watch this show


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Andy is delusional but he should stay. AJ should be safe because of that promo but he will be chopped next week


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Meh, hopefully Andy lets that emotion out when Austin talks to him. Christina needs to go.

I really wish Martin was still in this.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Andy has to make the final, i would rather him be in the WWE than Luke or Jerimiah


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Andy gives me the Undertaker sort of vibe. It's pretty sweet. Andy could play the deadman gimmick pretty good.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

scrilla said:


> luke and jeremiah = the next billy and chuck


I'm guessing luke will be the catcher


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Andy give it to Austin, so he can rant at you.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope by the end of the season, Luke wins this, then right before he's given a contract by Steve, Martin comes back fully-healed and gives Luke a Stunner.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

christinas gotta go


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Was wondering what planet Andy was on as well since Christina is horrible and Luke has proven to be better than him.

Don't worry Andy, i'm sure you will get sent back to FCW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

coleminer1 said:


> lol christina is bad and she is ugly


She isn't ugly, to me. Her weave just looks like a walrus' ass.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Me and the weakest person here who hasn't done shit all week are the only two people who can do something in WWE". Smart strategy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god...he just used two of my favorite words. All he needed to use is hoodwinked and I would have marked the fuck out.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Stone Cold's "repeat, but really loud" gimmick is amazing.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BIG ASS BASTARD!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Stone Cold's "repeat, but really loud" gimmick is amazing.


I concur.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....that fucking weave.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Andy must win.


----------



## Manix (Apr 23, 2003)

Stone is tearing his ass a new one!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> She isn't ugly, to me. Her weave just looks like a walrus' ass.


Just like her sister. They're cute girls, but their hairstylist need to be fired and then shot!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Austin needs to stun her every time she smiles inappropriately.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Honestly, just put together all of these eliminations into one montage and it would be epic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A face transplant.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Austin should just stun her


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

yay!!! AJ's bullshit!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is amazing. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FUCKING AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LMFAO

THAT WAS FUCKING HILARIOUS


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

christinas done, i like that austins picking apart that douche in the middle.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol austin is so great


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Austin's the man! Hahaha.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

SIIIILENT RAGE


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Andy looks like he is going to kill someone


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TV dinner :lmao


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

fuck what did andy do?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Apparently, Austin loves TV Dinners. He tweets about it constantly, too.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh my god, this might be Stone Cold's crowning achievement. Born for this fucking show.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I need a GIF of Andy's face. U Mad Bro?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker is talking way too fucking much. What a moron.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

andy should have just kept his trap shut.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

hahaha!!! Can't believe him


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why doesn't someone just tell him the fuck off while he makes fun of them? I think he'd respect that more than nothing but a blank face.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Austin is killing them :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Austin is great


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL austin making this big son of a bitch cry like a baby HAHAHAHA


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I love these elimination segments. They need to bring Stone Cold back to next season just for these segments.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Keep your mouth shut, asshole!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Someone please hit Andy with a Shovel. Is this guy in love with Christina or something?

Austins awesome so far.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Austin makes this show fantastic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
She just gave him the side eye.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

pussy power. she's hot, but no way he can let her advance after that promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She just wants to do a Matt Hardy and follow her sibling.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> :lmao
> She just gave him the side eye.


I haven't seen a shade thrown that mean since Prince at the BET Awards last year!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what a line lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WHAT?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

She doesn't even look like she cares. She's a joke.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

one more what would've been classic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I haven't seen a shade thrown that mean since Prince at the BET Awards last year!


....You are awesome.


----------



## Manix (Apr 23, 2003)

LMAO Andy


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank fuck.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Austin is bringing the best comedy in 2011...I LOVE THIS!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont make mistakes :lmao what a great line.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He's going to let people run over him. With lawnmowers.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cold Blooded!


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

"I don't make mistakes"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Best episode ever.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Andy was hilarious


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Siiiiiilent Rage


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

who thinks he was trying to scare andy


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WC said:


> I dont make mistakes :lmao what a great line.


Guess he doesn't consider wife beating a mistake.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Andy to win. Guy's great.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

christina pisses me off so much. 

stone cold is fucking awesome.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WHY DOES SHE SOUND HAPPY?!


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

YES! Andy stays while the two most worthless people left got eliminated. I'm pulling for him to take this thing and win.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad Andy was saved, Christina didn't even look like she cared lol.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that elimination was intense


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She sounds like Audriana Patridge. That is not a good thing.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm gona like keep working like on my like craft til like im like the best like diva like ever like totally.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone see that sign that said "Kayfabe bar?" LOL


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Guess he doesn't consider wife beating a mistake.


Only a matter of time before someone thought they were clever.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> ....You are awesome.


He was ready to cut Trey Songz's ass that night!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great episode


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk definitely should have been a guest on Tough Enough.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy is one intense motherfucker. I was shaking throughout that whole elimination. Dudes got a shitload of passion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He was ready to cut Trey Songz's ass that night!


:lmao
He was like "No this motherfucker is not butchering my song."


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Superb episode, I wish NXT was like this


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Bye Christina and don't come back. I like Andys anger.

Solid final 3.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Punk definitely should have been a guest on Tough Enough.




indeed


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Punk definitely should have been a guest on Tough Enough.


We can't have people splooging twice in such a short period of time.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i'm really torn between andy and luke after that bottom 3. both seem to have a lot of potential.


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

It's about time Andy showed some rage, it finally made him interesting to watch. You could just see it building up as Stone Cold was mocking him haha...

I'm surprised AJ didn't bring up the last elimination when Austin asked him how many skills challenges he won and he said 0. I feel like that could have potentially saved him over Andy tonight if he brought up the fact that he now won 1 and Andy won 0.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Edit: Disregard


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I haven't seen a shade thrown that mean since Prince at the BET Awards last year!


Just stopping by to comment on how great this post was.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Austin = Gold.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Austin = Gold.


yeah he was totally unphased by andy being pissed off and crying and just went ahead and ripped him a new one :lmao

it was all with good intentions though, he saw fire in him and wanted to force it out


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I still like Jeremiah in this thing. Ever since they were on Raw I liked him. Ring work could use some improvement, but definitely better on the mic and has more charisma than Luke and Andy combined. Andy is just another big man until he's pissed off. Majority of the time you won't be able to feed off of raw emotion because you're acting.

Jeremiah wins.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ just needs to be converted to a play-by-play man. 

Correct three are in the top three.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Either we didn't see everything that Christina could do (thanks to editing), or Andy is a big fan of chocolate cake.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Andy has got passion but let's face it if Martin wouldn't have gotten injured it would be him in top 3 and Andy would have been out of luck.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Luke stealing lines from Saliva songs :lmao


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Andy sucks ass.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i think luke got a little exposed this week.. hes not as good as see seems. that promo was shoddy, just like a typical wwe fcw graduate promo. i was bored.

jerimiahs was great, totally naturally and funny as shit. 

andy got shook just like he needed.. austin is one tough mother fucker.


its interesting where it goes from here. luke isnt necessarily leagues ahead of andy like he seemed before. and andy might well kick all kinds of ass now hes had austin chew him out. so its definately a toss up between those guys as to whos going to win it.

jerimiah is my fave and i think hes actually got better potential to be a actual good wrestler in the future. hes got the charisma and mic confidence and he seems like hes totally game to go in the ring, hes just to green in the ring to win this competition.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

OMG, Austin was so good during that final elimination segment, that Andy guy literally was crying because of his promo.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

'I don't wanna be fucked with, and I'll sure as hell let Stone Cold know that.'

Or in reality I'll get ripped a new one and start crying. He's gone unnoticed the whole way and when does something he proves he's a complete knob. What a joke.

AJ will make it imo.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I just watched the latest episode and holy fuck that was tense! Austin signing Silent Rage damn near killed me but it needed to be done. He lit a fire under the boys ass that's for sure lol. I think that had Martin been there we would have had Luke, Andy and him as the final 3 but I'm fine with Jeremiah. I like him and although he's green as hell, I see potential. Rocky was great there too and it was so cool to see them all just marking out when he cut a promo on them lol. Nice moment.

As for next week, Miz being on should start to bring everything full circle as he came from TE and look at him now. I so can't wait to see what goes down. This show is so much better than Raw these days it isn't even funny.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been touting Andy all along the way here and this show finally showcased his intensity, desire & passion. He comes across as a hard working, no bullshit dude with a lot of integrity and I like that. I can honestly see him making the roster and making an impact (shitty WWE booking allowing for such) 

Luke is shit. In the beginning amongst the scrubs he looked like a star. But week on week Martin left him in the dust. Now we're down to the last few, he's still nothing more than an average worker with a decent look. 

MMA is awesome. I want to see him go to FCW, learn to be less dangerous and eventually make it to the big leagues. Huge potential.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Andy will win.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Luke's promo was pretty bad in terms of what he was saying. What the hell was he talking about? Doesn't matter in a scripted WWE environment though.
Jeremiah's promo made me laugh.
AJ surprised me. Look at him. Generic + plain, then he busts out an amazing promo. 
Andy completely embarrassed himself. Talking about how's gonna make his feelings known during the end, but instead starts crying.
Chistina was just terrible.

I feel that all three of them should've been eliminated.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Stone Cold for next season please.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

I have no idea how AJ was eliminated after cutting a promo like that.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is it me or Luke sound gayer every week?

I agree that AJ should have stayed after that promo but the double elimination pretty much gave him no chance.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Death Finger said:


> I have no idea how AJ was eliminated after cutting a promo like that.


Yeah, made Rocks appearance, the promo challenge and the whole episode pretty worthless. 

I was shocked when AJ cut such a great promo. Even more shocked was I when he had to leave. But AJ is all talking while Andy is more intense so I kind of understand their decision.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hopefully we get no divas for next season. Not to sound like Luke but I hope for at least a season with no females.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Andy. WWE needs a big bodied heel to replace some older guys. He could be that with some seasoning. Though I don't know is he could take the locker room.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

optikk sucks said:


> *AJ surprised me. Look at him. Generic + plain, then he busts out an amazing promo. *
> Andy completely embarrassed himself. Talking about how's gonna make his feelings known during the end, but instead starts crying.
> Chistina was just terrible.
> 
> I feel that all three of them should've been eliminated.


AJ must be related to Wade Barrett.

Christina really always did suck. I agree about eliminating all 3, would have been great.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I came to the realisation that all of the Tough Enough contestants (minus Christina) are smarks when they all tried to cut psychological CM Punk/Jericho promos and failed. :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Im watching Austin tease Andy for the third time. Silent Rage :lmao

They need Austin for Season 2. He was made for this show.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Austin, on this show, always reminds me of his 2001 heel run as leader of the Alliance. He would cut promos on certain ECWCW guys (mainly Tazz and ironicially Hugh Morrus) and literally bury them. This is very similar to the "Bottom 3" speeches.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't like Christina that much. She was pretty tough for a Diva, but I hated the way she talked, her intonation and it always sounds like something's in her mouth the whole time


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Great TV. They've hit a home run with this series. It's one of the best things that WWE has produced for a while.

I love the intensity and the awkwardness of the "bottom 3" segments btw. It really comes through the screen.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Austin proves again why he's my all time favortite.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skidmarks would have won the promo challenge over AJ.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Lets not forget Bill, he been great in the seasons TE.

"She has no business talking to people" :lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I've enjoyed the show a lot but the more I hear from Stone Cold the more I think he's just hypocritical especially when it comes to judging the bottom 3. When you're Stone Cold sure you get the power to say what the hell you like but it's hardly his strongest point - half the time it's a question of ability and desire, constantly reminded of when he broke his neck or shat himself having to give it all every single week well I'm sorry to tell you Steve but these contestants were always piss poor - you're looking to make a chicken salad out of chicken shit (Thanks Brock) and it wont happen let alone hear you harp on, you're too timid, you answer back, you're green, you're over-confident, you're dangerous, hopeless yeah we get the frickin' idea.

I love Steve Austin even if that reads like I despise the bloke but over the course of the 8 episodes besides popping a few one liners and shouting about anything he wants he doesn't seem to do much coaching (I'm aware Bill is there for that). I'm in the incredible minority I know


----------

